# TLF keeps logging out on iPhone



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Not sure if anybody else experiences this, but I tend to look at TLF on my iPhone through safari. 95% of the time I'm able to remain logged in, but every few months it'll make me login next several times I use it. That seems to last a few (3-4) days or so. Then, it'll be back to the normal of remaining logged in.

This time, now, it has been going on for almost a week, and has never lasted that long before. Any tech savvy people know what's going on?

Thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Maybe try clearing your cookies so your browser has to grab a new one. I rarely have to log in.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Noticed this as well, today. Logged in on my MacBook Pro, logged out on my iPhone.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

You aren't alone, it's a real issue.

I stay logged in on my iPhone via GMail(Chrome) but Safari iOS and Brave iOS logs me out every few hours. It started when I bought an iPhone 11. I'm not sure what the solution is but I'm still looking for one because it's very aggravating. :evil:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Same - no problems in Chrome.

I just changed a setting that may help.

*Please Note: Everyone will probably have to log in again after this change.*


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Ware said:


> Same - no problems in Chrome.
> 
> I just changed a setting that may help. Everyone will probably have to log in again though.


I just had to login on my mac and thought immediately of this thread. I thought "it's contagious!" Then I read Ware's post.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Same thing on my iPad. I just logged back in so hopefully wares changes work. If not it's not that big a deal.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Not limited to iPhone it seems. Just happened to me on Android with Brave browser


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

daniel3507 said:


> Not limited to iPhone it seems. Just happened to me on Android with Brave browser


See above. Everyone will likely have to log in again after the change I made.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

It's still happening with safari, so I'll switch to Chrome and see if that resolves it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I started using using Safari (iOS) after the change around 1am CDT and haven't had to log in again.

I had to log in again with a Chrome after the setting change (as expected), but haven't had to again.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

cwrx82 said:


> It's still happening with safari, so I'll switch to Chrome and see if that resolves it.


That might be the best solution. The reset has been made in the past but Safari/Brave still did not stay logged in for more than a few days. If a solution is found, we'll bring it when we can. Cheers.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Make sure 'Block All Cookies' is turned off in your iOS Safari settings.

And again, you might try 'Clear History and Website Data' to force your browser to get a new cookie from TLF.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Ware said:


> Make sure 'Block All Cookies' is turned off in your iOS Safari settings.
> 
> And again, you might try 'Clear History and Website Data' to force your browser to get a new cookie from TLF.


Tried that yesterday and no go. Made the switch to Chrome and no issues so far. Thanks for all of the suggestions guys.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Safari and Brave logged me out again this evening. I'll see what Apple and phpbb forums may have as far as info.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have been using Safari and Chrome all day, across several devices with no issues. It almost has to have something to do with a security setting/feature in the browser version you guys are running.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I did a little searching and I do see this issue mentioned a few times. It appears to be pretty random, and not something new.

Here is a Bogleheads thread about it dating back almost 4 years ago. Same issue - a few members were having trouble staying logged in, while others had no problems at all. Here was the Admin's response over there:



LadyGeek said:


> Sorry, I thought the issue was resolved when I stated earlier that we can do anything about this.
> 
> I'm guessing you've got something in your configuration that is triggering the https:// (secure) protocol to request authentication (login again).
> 
> ...


I have tripled check the cookie settings on this site, and they are correct. If they weren't, no one would be able to stay logged in.

You might also try cleaning up your "Remember Me" login keys in the User Control Panel. That said, I have a ton in there, so I'm guessing that's not it.

Beyond that, I'm sorry, but unfortunately I do not see a "fix" for this at this time.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Ware said:


> I did a little searching and I do see this issue mentioned a few times. It appears to be pretty random, and not something new.
> 
> Here is a Bogleheads thread about it dating back almost 4 years ago. Same issue - a few members were having trouble staying logged in, while others had no problems at all. Here was the Admin's response over there:
> 
> ...


I'm using Chrome and haven't had any issues. It's working, so I'm going that route. I'd suggest everyone that isn't, switch to Chrome if the issue persists.

I think you guys have done more researching than necessary, but I know that's the type of guys you are, wanting to get an answer to any question/issue that arises. And for that, I'm very appreciative.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks @cwrx82, and I apologize for the inconvenience. I'll keep my eye open for a solution.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

This past week, I was logged out multiple times after composing a post when hitting submit - losing my text. Twice in 10 minutes. I decided to try Evil® and so far, it's worked and kept me logged in. We'll see. So far, this is the only solution I've found.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's wild. I just checked my iOS Safari and I am still logged in from when this came up a couple weeks ago. I have had to log in again with Chrome since then. Go figure.


----------

